
APRS -- Twitter before there was Twitter - forkandwait
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatic_Packet_Reporting_System
======
forkandwait
I just ran into APRS today, and though it might be old news, it is probably
good for all of us to remember that ubiquitous geolocation and messaging
services aren't exactly a new idea...

------
th0ma5
I've tweeted over APRS, and vice versa, you can find some such tweets with the
tag #aprs

